# Recurring refurb receiver failures



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Do you think E should provide a brand new box after getting X number of refurb failures?


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Yup, even though I never had a refurb before.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Bob DISH won't even send new receivers to dealers that have showroom failures, these are receivers that have never been sold. Do you think a customer should be treated better than those earning DISH money.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

YES! I do. After all without customers E is nothing....

I have a small business. Every now and then I have given away stuff to keep the customer happy. You NEVER win a argument with a customer.

E would rather loose a sub than give out a receiver where refurbs are repeatedly failing. Rather poor customer service consider the refurbs poor track record....


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

I just got a new(?) replacement 721. How do you tell if it is refurb? Packaging looked new on this one.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish kept on and kept on refusing to send me a new receiver as a replacement even though the 501 had failed three times then later a CSR told me that it was procedure to send out a new replacement on the third failure, that they always do this. I dont even ask for a new unit as a replacement on the 721 yet I get one on my first replacement. The 501 was a showroom receiver and they gave me a lot of flack over it. They treat the customers better than the retailers in some cases.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Look at the box. It should say in small print "Remanufactured 501" or "Rmfrgd 501", or 301. All my boxes say Remanufactured  But to me, it doesn't matter, as long as it works.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

All replacements are refurbs You ONLY get a new box if your brand new unit dies in less than 24 hours.

The latrest ne smelled heavily of new plastic and electronics. I figured it was a spray like they usae to make used cars smell new.

I have been told refurbs carry a W in their serial number but thats not confirmed.

In my case S Cartwrights office REFUSED to give me a NEW box, saying that was impossible. I said well then its impossible for me to remain with Dish, I a,m converting to direct. 

Oh then you will not need the replacement she asked? 

I repluied I will so I can sell it.


----------



## Ken Seeber (Oct 23, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> All replacements are refurbs You ONLY get a new box if your brand new unit dies in less than 24 hours.


That isn't necessarily true. I just received my third replacement 721. The first two replacements were refurbs, but this latest one was a brand-new unit. I didn't make any special requests or kick up a fuss or anything, other than I made it clear that for what the 721 cost it was time for them to send me one that worked.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Looks to me like they have a chronic problem here which maybe is related to too much heat in the box and/or poor (nonexistant) grounding. Think about it. If the dish is not grounded and it is running into a nongrounded box it is like Ben Franklen flying his kite in a thunderstorm.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Well I added the ground adapter plug.

What was really wierd about my problem is that a 508 using the 721 sat coax worked perfect. I received my replacement LNB and 3 to 4 switch today. I will wait till it quits raining to install it. They are predicting 5 to 6 inches in the next couple days from the hurricane/


----------

